# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Epistane Product...less than 40% pure (Lab Tests)

## Property of Steroid.com

Pic attached of Lab Report. Less than 40% of what it was supposed to contain.

----------


## UpstateTank

LOL busted!!!!


ppl were goin apeshit over **.com about this

----------


## nyjetsfan86

haha that sux someone just bought it and started using it in the SD vs Epistane thread

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Never buy anything from that company, ever. I honestly can't imagine how they will outlast the year with all of the complaints they've had filed with the FDA.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

*Edited*

----------


## donniebrasco

^^^ what board was that?. pm me if needed, thanks.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> ^^^ what board was that?. pm me if needed, thanks.


*Do not post other board names.* banned me for saying bad stuff about the company who produces this product...they banned me for it, and all the while, the company they were defending were ripping people off. I was banned for TELLING THE TRUTH, it appears.

Here's what the owner of PM posted here on steroid .com about why I was banned:




> You started bashing my sponsors. I don't care what personal issues you have with them, you don't start bashing them in the open. I asked you repeatedly to stop. You did not, so I banned you. You had a TON more leway compared to a regular member, but you just did not listen.


I was banned for bashing his sponsors, they were scamming people by producing a 60% underdosed product. Looks like they deserved to be bashed, doesn't it? And it looks like I was banned for...umm...telling the truth about his sponsors, not bashing them, huh?

I was asked to STOP TELLING THE TRUTH ABOUT THEM and I refused, so I was banned. Cut and dry, and now it's been proven. I said they have shitty products, and I was right...and banned for it. That's why I'm credible and that board is not.

----------


## Swifto

> Professional Muscle banned me for saying bad stuff about the company who produces this product...they banned me for it, and all the while, the company they were defending were ripping people off. I was banned for TELLING THE TRUTH, it appears.


This ***? Or **.com?

40%! Wow.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

a lot of things contain less than what they say they do i know a lot of vitamins are like that bc none of this is approved by the fda so theres nobody checking up on them

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> This ***? Or ***.com?
> 
> 40%! Wow.


The Bayoo Boys...***....they had me banned from promuscle for talking about them...

**.com probably doesn't know who the **** I even am. They make literally tens of millions a year, and I'm sure that the hundreds of bottles of my product they sell don't even make me a blip on the radar.

----------


## Swifto

> The Bayoo Boys...I-B-E....they had me banned from promuscle for talking about them...
> 
> **.com probably doesn't know who the **** I even am. They make literally tens of millions a year, and I'm sure that the hundreds of bottles of my product they sell don't even make me a blip on the radar.


Never bought any of their products. 

**.com are massive. Didnt they just sign with Weider or something...

Someone's got to say it...Can this Lab Test be verified Anthony?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Never bought any of their products. 
> 
> BB.com are massive. Didnt they just sign with Weider or something...
> 
> Someone's got to say it...Can this Lab Test be verified Anthony?


Yes. Just call the number. Even the COC (Chain of Custody) is on the test. 100% verifiable. The guy who did the test is the old owner of Bulk Nutrition (paid for it)...you'll note that at no point was the bottle in question in his posession, and he ordered it and had it sent straight to the lab. No tampering possible, total COC, and results...all verifiable.

----------


## 1Fast400

I did the testing, it's all legit. There is a huge thread about it on **.com

----------


## Swifto

> I did the testing, it's all legit. There is a huge thread about it on bb.com


Ok thanks.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Ok thanks.


If I'm reading it right...it may not even be Epistane....do I see the word "testosterone " in there?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I did the testing, it's all legit. There is a huge thread about it on bb.com


Hey, Mike. I put the lab results in my blog, like I said I was going to....my blog uses [img] code from here, to put them up though, because I can't put pics directly in. Hope you don't mind the pic going here first...I hadda do it to get it to show in my blog w/o eating my bandwidth.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I've always been confused on *** and another company. *** is not the same as...let's say as an _inn ovative company that does research_ chemicals are they?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I've always been confused on *** and another company. *Edited* is not the same as...let's say as an _inn ovative company that does research_ chemicals are they?


**************** is their company (full name)...the same dude owns both dog-shit companies...the chem one and the nutritional one. Inn0vative Nutrition and the other one are the same dude...Edward Barton.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

The company im referring to does not even sell epistane

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> The company im referring to does not even sell epistane


*** is Inn0vative also. Yes. They are the same people....the same exact people...they also own a nutritional company, Inn0vative Nutrition. 

All the same dude. The answer is yes.

----------


## violator1

lol, they need to change the name from epistane to epistUPID !!!

----------


## abstrack

> *Edited*


No need to drag your dirty laundry onto this board. We have had enough of the drama already.

----------


## donniebrasco

^^^^ its interesting though, i was looking into ordering the product.

----------


## Swifto

I'd like to see ***'s take on this before making a decision on purchasing the product.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> No need to drag your dirty laundry onto this board. We have had enough of the drama already.


It seems that my laundry is clean. I was banned elsewhere for bashing a company who is scamming people, it has now been proven.

----------


## testisbest

> It seems that my laundry is clean. I was banned elsewhere for bashing a company who is scamming people, it has now been proven.


what about the sponser of this board and their products? I think that they would be considered a scam. Why don't you jump on them?

----------


## IronAdam

Anyone have a test of their clomid and nolva? It wouldn't surprise me if they were under dosed as well.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

i always thought their viagra/cialis was underdosed

----------


## Brazil

Im glad i can buy clomid, nolva and whatever else right from the pharmacy.... i was always skeptical bout this internet order stuff

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

ummmm... where are these complaints? You know who complained and how many?


> Never buy anything from that company, ever. I honestly can't imagine how they will outlast the year with all of the complaints they've had filed with the FDA.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

scamming? big words for a no proof accusation. Show test results that a company is scamming. Big A banned you for you. You were considered above a regular member so you must have really pushed your luck. What ever you did you went out of your bounds with that board as usual and got your self banned. They didnt tolerate you on a board full of real pro's and IFBB/NPC judges and competitors. I wonder why?


> It seems that my laundry is clean. I was banned elsewhere for bashing a company who is scamming people, it has now been proven.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Come on now Roberts tell the truth now. Stop making stuff up. I'll explain what happened. Since mike wont step up and explain because he's the guy that pushed for the testing and went out of his way to try and hurt the company. No hidden agenda I suppose?

The product was compared to another substance testoterone because there is no standard to epistane. Turns out this may have caused a huge error. Like up to 30%. Also the extraction of the capsules might have caused up to a huge percentage of error. The 3.8 that the test yeilded is in great error and is being retested by the said lab.

One thing tests have shown thanks to another bb.com member is the Molecular Weight is 270 which proves the epistane is pure and what it is.



as quoted by kwyckemynd00 on BB.com

Okay. Here is the skinny, and a recap.

Epistane
Molecular Weight 320
- Forgive me for saying 321 before; I added it up and its 320. Organic compounds do not have molecular weights of odd numbers unless there is an odd number of Nitrogens present, period. When you add the MW you do not include averaged masses like you see on the periodic table. 

Volatile Functional Groups in epistane:
- An alcohol
- An epithio

Alcohol leaving during MS:
For reasons that don't need explanation, alcohol is volatile and quickly leaves during MS. That means, it readily leaves the parent molecule it is a substituent of.

Tertiary alcohols, like Epistane, actually leave find during MS because 1) the added electron density from the extra carbons allows it to do so, and 
2) a tertiary carbocation is a very stable carbocation. 

Okay, so here it goes:

The Molecular Weight (MW) of epistane is 320. During GC/MS volatile functional groups like thoils, epithios, alcohols, epoxides, etc come off of the parent molecule. This gives us a different molecular ion (M+) in the mass spec than what we'd expect.

The M+ we recieved was 270 from the lab results, thanks MM. 

If you subtract the molecular weight of these two volatile substances, plus the hydrogen they would have taken with them, you get this:

Epistane = 320
Alcohol = 17
Hydrogen = 1
Sulfur = 32

320 - 17 -1 - 32 = 270, the M+ we observed in the results.

Now, in order to make the number of 270 much more than a big coincidence, we need a good bit of evidence that sulfur is in that molecule. 

Well, a very simple way to do this with pretty good accuracy given the compound we're dealing with and the data we have is needed. A good way to know we're heading in the right direction is to look for sulfur. How do we do this with what we have? LOOK AT THE MASS SPEC FOR A PEAK AT 32! I'm embarrassed to say I overlooked that yesterday. 

So, you look at the mass spec. Tell me, do you see a peak at about 32? I do. And its in pretty high abundance, too. 

Also, look at the peak around the 17-18 region. you can't get that peak with anything but water given the molecules in Epistane. The alcohol comes off, period. 

O+H= 17
O+H+H=18

Closest anyone could get is 15 with CH3+ ion from a methyl fragment. 

I took this to my professor / founding professor of my universities chem/biochem ***artments, who is a greater organic chemist than anybody in this industry could ever pretend to be with WAAAAAAY more experience in synthetic organic chemistry, not to mention results.

My professor / founding professor of the Chem ***artment of my school, Ph.D in Organic Chemistry (35 years active in synthetic Organic Chem synthesizing original compounds with immense complexity for great institutions, including post doc work at CalTech) also shot down the idea that a tertiary alcohol would be less likely to leave the molecule during mass spec. He said it was rubbish. 

I showed him the compound, epistane, and the two M+ numbers (270 and 288) and didn't even hesitate to say that 270 would be the one he would expect to see because "that alcohol is coming off". He said it was an extremely volatile substance and he would expect that both the sulfur and the alcohol would come off to yield 270. 

He also pointed out the (very obvious) fact that I should be looking for a peak in the mass spec at 32 for sulfur. What do you know, its there! (See attachment).





> If I'm reading it right...it may not even be Epistane....do I see the word "testosterone" in there?

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

if one of the reseach products from ********** didnt work it might have been you. if not it might have been a bad batch. that company does have a resend and replace policy. you dont like your product they replace it. that doesnt sound like a scamming company to me. if they were scammers they would have tucked a tail between there legs and went a running long time ago. They have been in business for years and not going anywhere. Hardly would claim scammer

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Yes. 4 posts, all of them defending the comnpany in question. You're clearly a part of the company, and you're fooling yourself if you think everyone here doesn't know it.

They've all been banned here already, so you had to sign up under anothe name....the hilarious thing is that you're actually trying to defend them when it's a bad LAB TEST! It's a F-ing lab test that said the product is garbage, and your defence is ummm...."bad test" or "Bad batch" 

Members here aren't interested in excuses. Quit while you're (not) ahead.

Which rep are you, by the way...which company rep are you, posting under a different name, out of curiousity?

Their last company rep got caught lying here, in case you forgot.

----------


## jdavis2007

ha-ha...I think that is a total of 2 busts in one thread...I love it...when will people ever learn if you ever want to actually be a BUSINESS provide an actual PRODUCT/SERVICE...not half of a product or a third of a product.

Eventually, because of morons, like the guys behind EPIsuck, the FDA will have to step in and regulate the supplement industry.

Good feed AR...and way to go Researcher...very subtle...ha-ha!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> ummmm... where are these complaints? You know who complained and how many?


I know of two people (know them personally) who complained about Epistane to the FDA. They complained via mail (postal, not e-mail) to the FDA. One person is from Florida, and the other from Texas.

----------


## jdavis2007

All 4 posts from researcher are about this "wonder supplement" EPIsuck....like I "wonder" how much is in it?

They may actually have much bigger fish to fry if they are putting illegal steroids such as "testosterone " which it looks like in the report...

It looks like I need to continue to make all my supplements and not trust these ethical-less (and supplement-less) companies...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> if one of the reseach products from ********** didnt work it might have been you. if not it might have been a bad batch. that company does have a resend and replace policy?


Note:

Pat Arnold (the father of prohormones, owner of ErgoPharm, BALCO CHemist who synthesized the "Clear" and the "Cream") ordered a batch of Epistane from your company, and tested it in his own lab. After the results were in, he asked for his money back several times, and received no reply, until he went public with his complaints on BB.com. 

If you wont refund Pat Arnold, a major figure in the industry,without him going public, then what hope does the average supplement buyer have to get a refund?

----------


## testisbest

> Never buy anything from that company, ever. I honestly can't imagine how they will outlast the year with all of the complaints they've had filed with the FDA.


I'd still like to know about your roid store. Since you are so worried about people getting scammed, from what I understand you are tied to that org. I'm not accusing but I'm curious. Not trying to start $hit as I do value your information but I see you are so motivated bash others for being dishonest.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I'd still like to know about your roid store. Since you are so worried about people getting scammed, from what I understand you are tied to that org. I'm not accusing but I'm curious. Not trying to start $hit as I do value your information but I see you are so motivated bash others for being dishonest.


You've been misinformed if you've been told that I own/operate the Roid Store.

----------


## testisbest

> You've been misinformed if you've been told that I own/operate the Roid Store.


Sorry about that, you never know what to believe on those private boards. Didn't mean to offend you if I did but I'm sure you already know where I got that info from. Thanks for responding.

----------


## worldpower

> Yes. 4 posts, all of them defending the comnpany in question. You're clearly a part of the company, and you're fooling yourself if you think everyone here doesn't know it.
> 
> They've all been banned here already, so you had to sign up under anothe name....the hilarious thing is that you're actually trying to defend them when it's a bad LAB TEST! It's a F-ing lab test that said the product is garbage, and your defence is ummm...."bad test" or "Bad batch" 
> 
> Members here aren't interested in excuses. Quit while you're (not) ahead.
> 
> Which rep are you, by the way...which company rep are you, posting under a different name, out of curiousity?
> 
> Their last company rep got caught lying here, in case you forgot.



he obviously works for that company! LOL

----------


## unvme9180

anthony do you think these results would be uniform for the epistane clones as well? RPN makes on called Havoc and their is the one made by Spectra Force Research called Humaguno(sp)or methyl e from EST? or do you have more faith in one of those three companies?

----------


## finny

> I know of two people (know them personally) who complained about Epistane to the FDA. They complained via mail (postal, not e-mail) to the FDA. One person is from Florida, and the other from Texas.


I usually don't get political, but here it goes.

Hmmm, I wonder who will best be served in the end - not us the consumer!!!. 

Because of things like these, people stepping over each other toes, bashing competing companies products, things will get for the worse in the industry. Research companies thrive on end user feedback, so whether it's AR or (*BE), if their products are not up to par, sooner or later it will catch up with them.

Here is a little analogy: if I'm an AAS user and I'm using EPI, I don't think I will be contacting FDA about the product. First, I'm using illegal substances myself, second, we all go to those research companies for the same products - weight aids, pct related, peptides. Now, why would I be reporting them to FDA again? Smells real fishy to me...

Anthony, I have enjoyed some of your writings, but this is getting ridiculous. You are criticizing 'Researcher' but tell me what looks worse. You started the thread and you obviously represent the other company. Not to question your ethics, but I don't think you are representing 'us' in here, just yourself and looking after your own interests. Sad, very sad indeed. Let's stop this nonsense, we are all adults here. If you're going to put 'competing' companies under the miscroscope, why don't you do the same for the companies that 'feed' you...

Anthony, as much as I have valued your input, if I were the owner of this board, I would ban you for steering things around. There is a pattern emerging - you and companies that don't feed you. It's not healthy for 'us' and let leave it to 'us', the users, to decide what is good for us and let 'us' be the judge. 

And no, getting others to do your 'work' still counts as steering things around...leave things be.

----------


## Dude-Man

The lab test is suspect without a reference.. did you guys even read the notes left by the people who ran the test? To paraphrase "we cannot say for sure what is in this. We compared to testosterone , and if it were testosterone, it would be at a lower dose than label claims."

That doesn't exhonerate the producer, but it casts considerable doubt.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Here is a little analogy: if I'm an AAS user and I'm using EPI, I don't think I will be contacting FDA about the product. First, I'm using illegal substances myself, second, we all go to those research companies for the same products - weight aids, pct related, peptides. Now, why would I be reporting them to FDA again? Smells real fishy to me...
> 
> Anthony, I have enjoyed some of your writings, but this is getting ridiculous. You are criticizing 'Researcher' but tell me what looks worse. You started the thread and you obviously represent the other company. Not to question your ethics, but I don't think you are representing 'us' in here, just yourself and looking after your own interests. Sad, very sad indeed. Let's stop this nonsense, we are all adults here. If you're going to put 'competing' companies under the miscroscope, why don't you do the same for the companies that 'feed' you...
> 
> Anthony, as much as I have valued your input, if I were the owner of this board, I would ban you for steering things around.  There is a pattern emerging - you and companies that don't feed you.


What "other" company do I represent? I don't follow you...I don't produce a competing EPI product, and I didn't get the lab test done. I don't even own a chem company. I've no idea what "other" company I represent..I represent my own company, and my own interests...as does everyone who owns their own business.

You'd ban someone who writes for your site? That's interesting...because this is one of the boards that feeds me...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Sorry about that, you never know what to believe on those private boards. Didn't mean to offend you if I did but I'm sure you already know where I got that info from. Thanks for responding.


I'm not offended. But I will note that I think all private boards are garbage, honestly. Several years ago I resigned my membership to every single one on the 'net, and 99% of the time, when a site (even this one) offers to upgrade me to see their private forums, I decline.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> The lab test is suspect without a reference.. did you guys even read the notes left by the people who ran the test? To paraphrase "we cannot say for sure what is in this. We compared to testosterone , and if it were testosterone, it would be at a lower dose than label claims."
> 
> That doesn't exhonerate the producer, but it casts considerable doubt.


Pat Arnold ran his own lab test also...and found the same thing, in his own Lab. Also..."whatever" is in it...there's only 3.8 mgs...there's no doubt about that...what's in doubt is "what" is actually in the bottle.

----------


## Dude-Man

> Pat Arnold ran his own lab test also...and found the same thing, in his own Lab. Also..."whatever" is in it...there's only 3.8 mgs...there's no doubt about that...what's in doubt is "what" is actually in the bottle.


No. There's 3.8 mg.. if it were testosterone . If you'd ever run these tests yourself, you'd know that without a reference standard you can't learn anything about a compounds quantity, only it's qualities. 

Listen, i'm not defending the company. I'm attacking the way you're spinning the lab report. It's misinformation. 

I'd like to see pat's lab tests, and see if he was able to get a reference standard either.

PS. if there's no reference standard, chances are the hormone may not actually exist. The same companies that manufacture the hormones manufacture reference standards.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> No. There's 3.8 mg.. if it were testosterone. If you'd ever run these tests youreself, you'd know that without a reference standard you can't learn anything about a compounds quantity, only it's qualities.


From what I've been told by people who know about these types of tests (which I do not), it's highly unlikely that this product contains Epistane, and certainly not in the right quantity. 

I believe Pat Arnold is on record saying as much, and I kinda trust the guy...

----------


## Dude-Man

That's fine with me, but fact is fact, and word of mouth is word of mouth. This lab test essentially says nothing except that they can't test for it. 

But for the third time.. the company/product is suspect until a reference standard can be located and utilized. I wouldn't use this stuff for sure.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> anthony do you think these results would be uniform for the epistane clones as well? RPN makes on called Havoc and their is the one made by Spectra Force Research called Humaguno(sp)or methyl e from EST? or do you have more faith in one of those three companies?


I don't have much faith in any of them...the company who just got bashed for not having real/accurate-dosed EPI in their product sent a letter to every distributor of the RPN PRODUCT saying...exactly what has just been said about their own...though...they failed to produce a lab report.

Yea, you read that correctly...the company who just got called out attempted to do the same thing to another company a week or two ago, but they went to all of their distributors and said it...not just to the public. 

How's that for dick?

Oh...and as one member here so nicely put it...they also threatened to have me "whacked" and then to sue me:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...roberts+wacked

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> That's fine with me, but fact is fact, and word of mouth is word of mouth. This lab test essentially says nothing except that they can't test for it. 
> 
> But for the third time.. the company/product is suspect until a reference standard can be located and utilized. I wouldn't use this stuff for sure.


I wouldn't use anything from them...click the link in my last post...

----------


## finny

> What "other" company do I represent? I don't follow you...I don't produce a competing EPI product, and I didn't get the lab test done. I don't even own a chem company. I've no idea what "other" company I represent..I represent my own company, and my own interests...as does everyone who owns their own business.
> 
> You'd ban someone who writes for your site? That's interesting...because this is one of the boards that feeds me...


I can't remember, AG guys, AR, or some other company. It's not relevant. The whole point of my post was that what you've posted does not serve the community at all. Lately, it seems that you stir up things for companies that you are not 'aligned' with.

It seems that in the beginning, you have contributed a lot. Now, you don't contribute much, and are always in the middle of a controversy - that's what I call stiring things up. Let's leave it alone...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I can't remember, AG guys, AR, or some other company. It's not relevant. The whole point of my post was that what you've posted does not serve the community at all. Lately, it seems that you stir up things for companies that you are not 'aligned' with.
> 
> It seems that in the beginning, you have contributed a lot. Now, you don't contribute much, and are always in the middle of a controversy - that's what I call stiring things up. Let's leave it alone...


Knowing that there's a bunk product on the market doesn't help the community? 

Also...I've always been in the middle of controversy, and under the microscope. It comes with my job.

----------


## worldpower

Thank you for showing us the lab results, i believe it.
you have my support

----------


## Dude-Man

When you get a chance anthony, i'm curious to know what tests Pat Arnold ran, and whether or not he was able to procure a reference sample to compare them to. Did he use HPLC? mass spec? IR spec? Can you get copies of his printouts? I just think that it's ultra fishy that no one- including the company that is selling this stuff, can come up with a reference standard. Without one, the tests just don't mean much.

Disclaimer: I would not use this product.

----------


## Swifto

I'd like to know what the **** I'm putting in my body, if I were to run it. If there's no reference, it could be anything.

----------


## notorious_mem

> I'd like to know what the **** I'm putting in my body, if I were to run it. If there's no reference, it could be anything.


ditto

----------


## marcus300

Roberts your not telling the whole truth again, this is a copy of of a statement from the company-

Many people who have been following the progression of *** over the last few years, are probably aware of the troubles we have been having with Anthony Roberts in his attempts to discredit our company and products. Well this is a message to him and any others who make it their business to spread lies and slander as truth. Below is a copy of the now officialy filed Lawsuit against Anthony Roberts in the State of Louisiana.

http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY1.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY2.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY3.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY4.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY5.jpg

Also, we have a copy of the letter that was mailed to Mr. Roberts on March 21st requesting for him the remove/retract such statements. This was the final of many, many attempts via email and contact with our lawyer to have him make such retractions. He has responded only with mockery and even further accounts of libel against *****

http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY6.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY7.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY8.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY9.jpg

We also, have several accounts since the letter date on March 21st of copied and filed alongside the lawsuit in regards to our Epistane product testing and even a statement from bodybuilding.com where he states "even if I helped bring them down". Not very smart to openly admit having participated in actions to try to bring a company down after they have asked on multiple occassions for you to cease and desist.

http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY15.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY10.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY11.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY12.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY13.jpg
http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY14.jpg
__________________

----------


## boostedevo8

> Roberts your not telling the whole truth again, this is a copy of of a statement from the company-
> 
> Many people who have been following the progression of *** over the last few years, are probably aware of the troubles we have been having with Anthony Roberts in his attempts to discredit our company and products. Well this is a message to him and any others who make it their business to spread lies and slander as truth. Below is a copy of the now officialy filed Lawsuit against Anthony Roberts in the State of Louisiana.
> 
> http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY1.jpg
> http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY2.jpg
> http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY3.jpg
> http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY4.jpg
> http://***-technology.com/ANTHONY5.jpg
> ...





ouch ...now that's some good fcuking research........
I think hooker needs to chime in to that comment.........


by the way I wouldn't use something either that no knows what's in it .......but I do think that our forums are being used for personal battles .........FACTS should be posted on products to help the fellow members on this board but all this damn back and forth crap with all these hidden reps trying to post here is a bunch of crap! seriously this is getting out of hand........

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> ouch ...now that's some good fcuking research........
> I think hooker needs to chime in to that comment.........
> 
> 
> by the way I wouldn't use something either that no knows what's in it .......but I do think that our forums are being used for personal battles .........FACTS should be posted on products to help the fellow members on this board but all this damn back and forth crap with all these hidden reps trying to post here is a bunch of crap! seriously this is getting out of hand........


What would you like me to comment on? 

Rick Collins has been consulted on this matter, and he said that not only does the company in question not have a case against me, but they would likely face criminal charges if they brought this to court. 

Quoting (not verbatim) from Rick Collins explanation of the situation:

"We talked about the whole ***/Epistane thing and their "threats to sue 
over libel/interference of free trade" - in order to "win anything" in either type of case 
you'd have to show damages incurred.

"Since you're not allowed to sell and hence profit from illegal substances, 
which Epistane most definetly is (no way it qualifies as a DSHEA compliant 
food supplement) they can't claim anything you... since they 
can't legally profit from it in the first place!

"Epistane is a misbranded drug and while not under the purview of the DEA, 
it is under the jurisdiction of the FDA and state health officials in 
Louisiana.

"So while they might win a case about libel/infringement of free trade, 
when it came to assess damages, they'd be forced to provide a judge with a 
detailed description of Epistane and the defense would be able to provide 
a rebut. Since it is illegal, all proceeds from sales are illegal and it 
would mean they have no claim to monetary damages from anyone they 
successfully sued.

"The analogy used was that if hypothetically, you were selling Ectasy and I 
came along and said, "don't buy Robert's X, it is underdosed by 60% and 
isn't really even X" and then you tried to sue me for libel or infringing 
on your ability to do business. If this business is not legal to begin 
with, you can't expect the court to award you damages because I libelled 
you and say your X was bunk."

It is also likely, if you read Collins asessment carefully, that they would not be able to sue me over any research chem issues either.

Remember, kiddies: I own an LLC. That's a LIMITED Liability Corporation. Someone can take my corporate holdings/money, because I was acting while representing my corporation, but they can not dip into my private holdings. And that's because I thought to shield myself from this kind of thing a long time ago....

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Also...use some common sense...if I comitted a Crime in NJ (even on the internet), how can they bring me to Loiusiana to prosecute me? The crime occured in NJ...look up the precedents...

----------


## boostedevo8

> "The analogy used was that if hypothetically, you were selling Ectasy and I 
> came along and said, "don't buy Robert's X, it is underdosed by 60% and 
> isn't really even X" and then you tried to sue me for libel or infringing 
> on your ability to do business. If this business is not legal to begin 
> with, you can't expect the court to award you damages because I libelled 
> you and say your X was bunk."



great analogy......

you made a good point there....



I just think that this back and forth between you guys is a bunch of crap.....we should be able to freely have a dicussion on a product that has a mystery substance in it which is being sold out to the public (which people are comsuming with out knowing what it is ) with out this damn bickering back and forth......all I want to know is this $hit legit and is it safe to consume!!! and I mean hard facts not just he said she said or possibility .....

sorry I'm just a little fustrated how political these damn boards can be and I felt like sharing my thoughts.....

thanx....

now back to the matter at hand....so does any actually know what the mystery substance is? .....

----------


## boostedevo8

> Also...use some common sense......




easy there .....no need to huff and puff......I asked for you to comment so that I can hear your side........

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> great analogy......
> 
> you made a good point there....
> 
> 
> 
> I just think that this back and forth between you guys is a bunch of crap.....we should be able to freely have a dicussion on a product that has a mystery substance in it which is being sold out to the public (which people are comsuming with out knowing what it is ) with out this damn bickering back and forth......all I want to know is this $hit legit and is it safe to consume!!! and I mean hard facts not just he said she said or possibility .....
> 
> sorry I'm just a little fustrated how political these damn boards can be and I felt like sharing my thoughts.....
> ...


But...what does an attempted lawsuit against me have to do with the lab tests on an EpiStane product which I didn't even get done personally?

Did I mention there was a second set of tests done...?




> but I do think that our forums are being used for personal battles .........FACTS should be posted on products to help the fellow members on this board but all this damn back and forth crap with all these hidden reps trying to post here is a bunch of crap! seriously this is getting out of hand........


The facts are the lab test. The Lawsuit *** is attempting to pursue against me has nothing to do with what's in their product. It's not even close to relevant. 

As for Hidden reps...I don't think Marcus is a hidden rep. He has hit up multiple sponsors via PM to try to get discounts and freebies on their products...promoting his "vet" status and the claim that he is a personal trainer in England, to try to get discounts and free stuff. If something has changed since he was doing that, I don't know, but if he were a rep, he likely wouldn't be hitting up every sponsor for a handout. Then again, maybe he has finally gotten one, and is acting on behalf of whoever gave it to him. I don't know.

----------


## boostedevo8

yeah you mentioned it

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> easy there .....no need to huff and puff......I asked for you to comment so that I can hear your side........


My side of what, though? The lawsuit? It's idiotic. But it's not relevant to this thread. This should be about a product, and not me (at all). I reported a lab test, so therefore ***'s lawsuit with me is now relevant to the fact that they were producing a terrible product, according to lab tests? 

I'm not getting huffy, sorry if it seemed that way...but in one breath you said that you wanted the facts, and in the next you are asking about something kind of not relevant...

You know?

----------


## boostedevo8

wasn't talking about marcus bein a rep...I meant the guy with the 4 posts lol

----------


## boostedevo8

> I'm not getting huffy, sorry if it seemed that way...but in one breath you said that you wanted the facts, and in the next you are asking about something kind of not relevant...
> 
> You know?


I get you ,well I just wanted to hear your side of the story with the law suit issue and I said I wanted the facts in regards to the epistane mystery substance....


better?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> wasn't talking about marcus bein a rep...I meant the guy with the 4 posts lol


OOps. I guess I gave out too much info, huh?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I get you ,well I just wanted to hear your side of the story with the law suit issue and I said I wanted the facts in regards to the epistane mystery substance....
> 
> 
> better?


Well...my side of the lawsuit issue is that I'm not going to respond to their legal papers. I don't think they can subpeona me (force me to go defend the case), so I'm not even going to bother with it. 

I'm not a lawyer, so I have no idea if that's correct, but I know that I wasn't issued a summons, and when the papers were sent, they went to my parents house, where I do not live, and they were improperly addressed. I don't live there, so the papers (which required a signature) were just returned to sender.

If you're really interested, do a search for "Anthony Roberts" and "Whacked" and you can see some other stuff where they threatened me, and had one of their employees come and try to explain themselves...then for extra laughs, check out my blog post where I reprint all the e-mails they sent to me, including their lawyer's...

Also: Proof their Rep Lied to the members of steroid .com (screenshot included).

----------


## boostedevo8

> OOps. I guess I gave out too much info, huh?



hahaha well I guess you got a free B on that one since you 2 are always going at it

lmao

----------


## K.Biz

I feel like theres a lot of AR bashing on this website for some reason. and its rediculous. obviously hes a good guy. Hes posting information that has value to everyone in this community. A bunk product needs to be known, or you can get scammed. do you like be scammed?

I didnt think so.

Why are you people arguing that hes not telling "the whole story". He posted f*cking lab reports. lab test dont lie!

Anothony you have my full support bro. A lot of people on this website feel like they need to be tough over the internet for some reason. some classic arguing and debating is ok in my book, but when u start bashing a person because you "dont like" them, and ecspecially doing it over the internet....well your just the fool.

----------


## marcus300

> I feel like theres a lot of AR bashing on this website for some reason. and its rediculous. obviously hes a good guy. Hes posting information that has value to everyone in this community. A bunk product needs to be known, or you can get scammed. do you like be scammed?
> 
> I didnt think so.
> 
> Why are you people arguing that hes not telling "the whole story". He posted f*cking lab reports. lab test dont lie!
> 
> Anothony you have my full support bro. A lot of people on this website feel like they need to be tough over the internet for some reason. some classic arguing and debating is ok in my book, but when u start bashing a person because you "dont like" them, and ecspecially doing it over the internet....well your just the fool.


They have lab reports saying 99% pure, Roberts really wants to damage this Company so dont you think something might of happen to his stuff he had tested?? come on think about it.

he had the links disabled but if you pm me i will direct you to the site were you can read the full story and all the links. makes very intresting reading, they wouldnt be going to court if they didnt have evidence.

pm me i will send them to you

----------


## finny

Very ridiculous discussion. In order for this to be valid, you would have to test every single product on the market, including AAS and performance products. Instead people are popping pills and injecting left and right, going by word of mouth mostly.

It is a bit too convenient to me that some people are in the middle of a controversy for company they don't align with.

Now, that one product is in the open, the company should address any outstanding issues. 

For those that took Epi, what was the feedback? Were people happy with the results? I mean, now everybody is crying murder after all this mess came to light.

Are we able to establish that the test itself was inconclusive? There are some questions surrounding the reference sample, how things were tested, margin or error and the like.

----------


## K.Biz

> Very ridiculous discussion. In order for this to be valid, you would have to test every single product on the market, including AAS and performance products. Instead people are popping pills and injecting left and right, going by word of mouth mostly.
> 
> It is a bit too convenient to me that some people are in the middle of a controversy for company they don't align with.
> 
> Now, that one product is in the open, the company should address any outstanding issues. 
> 
> For those that took Epi, what was the feedback? Were people happy with the results? I mean, now everybody is crying murder after all this mess came to light.
> 
> Are we able to establish that the test itself was inconclusive? There are some questions surrounding the reference sample, how things were tested, _margin or error_ and the like.


How can there be marginal error if they dont even no whats really in the product?

----------


## K.Biz

So after reading all the links and stuff, what i have concluded is thats its 2 people with 2 very different opnions. and 2 different sides backing up the other, when no one really no whats going down at all. its all speculation. someones no telling the whole truth. But lawsuits? Why? Anthony has every right to expose a fraudulent company as do any of us. 

But im seeing no results from ********* Where are the tests to prove that there product is legit? all im seeing is a bunch of links that showed me that ********* has filed a lawsuit again connors. and other links that show me why they filed lawsuits again him.

so what if he talked about bad about the company? people talk bad about companys all the time! it how buisness is run. Its how certian comapnys get ahead, and its also why companys fail. If your legit you make it, if your not legit you fail. (Unless your muscletech :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) so there suing for false claims? Obviously this company has somthing to hide if there suing anthony over somthing as small as this. if there products were actully legit these posts by connors would have no merit. but obviously they do have merit because they are stirring huge amount of controversy.

The way I see it is this company is heading for the sh*t house and they dont what to do. so there suing someone to try and get back there good rep. but unfortunetly it doesnt look like its going to work.


Just my 2 pennies

----------


## finny

> How can there be marginal error if they dont even no whats really in the product?


Wasn't there a mention that they referenced it against test? There are other questions regarding the test and I would suggest you go and read about it.

Everyone seems to be focusing on the little things. Look at the big picture, supplements in general, and individual use. As I said, ridiculous. People will have to get past this 'she said, he said' business.

For the record, never took Epistane and probably never will.

Edit: used their other products and I'm happy so far.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> They have lab reports saying 99% pure, Connors really wants to damage this Company so dont you think something might of happen to his stuff he had tested?? come on think about it.
> 
> he had the links disabled but if you pm me i will direct you to the site were you can read the full story and all the links. makes very intresting reading, they wouldnt be going to court if they didnt have evidence.
> 
> pm me i will send them to you


Umm...I didn't have anything disabled. You can't outlink to that site. 

Also...I never touched the lab test, nor the product, nor did the person who got them tested (Mike). The product which was tested was never in Mike's posession...read the COC letter in the test. 

The bottle was never touched by the person who paid for the sample to be sent in. 

As far as going to court, I sincerely doubt that. But hey....multiple lawyers could be wrong, I suppose.

----------


## finny

Maybe this thread should be closed?

For those interested, *be has issued a statement on their forum.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Maybe this thread should be closed?
> 
> For those interested, *be has issued a statement on their forum.


*BE has pissed off so many decent people in the community that I've actually had multiple offers of legal council, sent to me from a few lawyers.

----------


## boostedevo8

no this shouldn't be closed.....why should the thread be closed if we are having a conversation like adults......

closing of threads with valuable information about bunk products is not cool...........

how else do you expcet for us to find out about a bunk product.......what for the vendor to send you a "I'm sorry letter" ?

or wait for CNN to have a special on tv? "The bunk shit you got next at 11" ..... lol come on man....this right here , these threads are our source of info.....


if you don't like it then don't click on the link to this thread

----------


## K.Biz

> no this shouldn't be closed.....why should the thread be closed if we are having a conversation like adults......
> 
> closing of threads with valuable information about bunk products is not cool...........
> 
> how else do you expcet for us to find out about a bunk product.......what for the vendor to send you a "I'm sorry letter" ?
> 
> or wait for CNN to have a special on tv? *"The bunk shit you got next at 11*" ..... lol come on man....this right here , these threads are our source of info.....
> 
> 
> if you don't like it then don't click on the link to this thread


 :LOL:  


Agreed

----------


## spywizard

> *BE has pissed off so many decent people in the community that I've actually had multiple offers of legal council, sent to me from a few lawyers.


Did i read somewhere that Collins is representing you?? trying to confirm

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Did i read somewhere that Collins is representing you?? trying to confirm


No...he was simply asked by a mutual friend about his thoughts on the matter.

My council is simply someone who hates ***, who is currently working Pro-Bono.

How hot is that?

----------


## JohnboyF

*Link removed*


just curious what's the deal with this BS ^^^

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> *Link removed*
> 
> 
> just curious what's the deal with this BS ^^^


I have no idea...

What would you like explained?

----------


## K.Biz

> *Link removed*
> 
> 
> just curious what's the deal with this BS ^^^


Its a bunch of morons ranting because they are jumping to conclusions like everyone else is.

They must have used a "jump to conclusions mat" (haha office space)

but in all seriousness, it is what it is, a bunch of people ranting : 1106:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Its a bunch of morons ranting because they are jumping to conclusions like everyone else is.
> 
> They must have used a "jump to conclusions mat" (haha office space)
> 
> but in all seriousness, it is what it is, a bunch of people ranting


Pretty much my thoughts.

----------


## JohnboyF

got it

----------


## marcus300

Results from the testing. looks like you been exposed again Roberts..




EPISTANE the test results Chapter 2 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As promised, we are presenting the remaining portion of tests and data that we have collected in regards to our Epistane product and similar products currently being sold on the market. Since the chapter 1 thread got filled a ridiculously large amount of off-topic posts, we have a recap of the data gathered from previous result postings AS WELL AS new data not yet seen.

Our initial 3rd party testing
It has been argued that we never actually did any tests on Epistane prior to the latest release of data posted in Chapter 1. We had a 3rd party test conducted by RTP labs on 03/19 on Epistane and one of our competitor products after a competitor tested Epistane and claimed he felt it was not consistent with the label. With these results which are shown below, you see the difference in Epistane and the product with 2 major peaks. Epistane tests with a MW of 270 (which we will show to be consistent with later tests) and the competitor product tests with 2 major peaks with MW of 286 and 288 as shown below:






LARGE CAPS=EPISTANE SMALL CAPS= HAVOC




The next results for the three products by RTP Labs was:
(Data posted in Chapter 1 Thread and a separate COC test on Epistane ordered by Mike McCandless)

Epistane - Est. amount per capsule tested = 3.8mg
Amount on label = 10.0mg
One major peak found with a MW of 270

Havoc - Est. amount per capsule tested = 3.3mg
Amount on label = 10.0mg
Two major peaks found with MW of 286 and 288

Hemaguno - Est. amount per capsule tested = 2.0mg
Amount on label = 12.5mg
Three major peaks were found with 2 compounds identified as Palmitic and Stearic Acid and one with a MW of 288. 

Explanation: They are testing against testosterone , which is not the most accurate way to test the dose without a standard and could be the reason the numbers are coming out like this. Although, some were claiming Epistane to be an under-dosed product, it became evident that we were correct in assuming that the tests may have been skewed when comparing, with the same procedure, for other similar products. Amazingly the same people who argued that we had an under-dosed product quickly changed stances when the new data was available.
Furthermore, we were told by the analytical party, as well as what had been discussed at great length on several discussion boards, that there is a justification argument for a MW finding of 270 and an argument for 288 without a standard. 

What happens next?
Well we obviously have a lot of data and major differences between Epistane and the similar products being sold on the market. This is when we had a Doctor of Forensic Toxicology begin testing a sample of Epistane and the competitor product with 2 major peaks to be able to tell us with 100% certainty that our product is, in fact, consistent with what is on the label.




Confirmation Test by Dr. Lykissa 4/10-4/12: Confirms Epistane is CONSISTENT WITH LABEL






Conclusion: Epistane tested out to be over 99% pure, properly dosed and CONSISTENT with label.



On a sidenote Some individuals have been bringing into question the voluntary replacement of a small batch of Epistane that was produced that was consistent with the product with 2 major peaks. One of these individuals actually called our capsulation company to try to verify this production during the date given. Although, I am sure the company was protecting our privacy and would not release this data to this random caller, it could also be that the order was overlooked because of the order being for bulk capsule and not individual bottling because it was such a small order. Here are the links to the packing invoice of the batch in question and a copy of the invoice to the distributor that was sold the majority of the bottles we had on hand. The funniest part is that this individual actually tried to intefere with the production of Epistane by telling the capsulation company about the product knowing the company doesn't carry the correct insurance to capsule this category of product. Well, good thing *** carries it's OWN product liability insurance so now there will be no delays for future capsulation/production of Epistane even after this last attempt for this individual to stop this product from going any further.
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2950/sklabsvd2.jpg (sk labs picture)
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7...ndsuppspx6.jpg

Final Comments We are not trying to bash anyone, but instead, prove that all of these accusations that have been made about us in the past are false and that this needs to stop. We had the other compounds tested against Epistane to see whether or not we had made a mistake in our in house testing, but this proves that we did not. Any further arguments made by ANYONE here against Epistane is pointless considering it will just show that they are looking for something to be wrong with Epistane and not taking any of the facts for what they are; accurate. *** has done more than prove the steps we have taken to assure Epistane is consistent with what is on the label and at this point the consumer knows what our product contains and they can either chose to buy our product or not. *** wants to openly apologize for subjecting the community to so much wasted time, arguing with such competitors and members that, we feel, had an agenda. At this point we have shown our data and we are moving on. Now we have a true standard to compare (also created by the Doctor) any and all future batches of Epistane will be tested for purity much easier. We hope the community has seen our efforts to assure the best quality in the products we supply. If you still can't decide which product to choose, let the logs speak for themselves

----------


## stocky121

oh snap 

good post thanx for clearing up

----------


## boostedevo8

well even though I still don't know what is in it , thanx for posting those results.....

well I guess this thread will be a hot topic for discussion today lol....

----------


## finny

> well even though I still don't know what is in it , thanx for posting those results.....
> 
> well I guess this thread will be a hot topic for discussion today lol....


You guys are silly. Either you test everything you take, from orals to injectibles, or don't take anything at all, or just trust and buy from proven sources...or else take vitamins

----------


## boostedevo8

> You guys are silly. Either you test everything you take, from orals to injectibles, or don't take anything at all, or just trust and buy from proven sources...or else take vitamins


oh you got me......

how did you know I'm on a vit C bulking cycle right now.....

your investigating skills are impressive ....ever been on CSI?

holy $hit wait till they find out about my cutting cycle coming up in a few wks...... (B-12)....shhh top secret.....

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Yeah. How odd. 
When a product is sent directly from the store it was being sold at, unopened, to the lab for testing, it doesn't have what it should in it. When *** sends their own product in, it tests out to be perfect. 

Isn't that really odd?

Wow. I wonder what could have happened. Because there's even a second test, on another bottle, again, sent from another store carrying the product, where it tested out to have 2.5mgs of...whatever in it. (Posted at the bottom).

How very, very odd...every bottle which is sent from an in***endant third party to be tested comes out shockingly poor, yet when the company sends in their own bottle, it's great stuff, according to the test.

Believe whoever you want, guys. I think I've proven my point.

----------


## boostedevo8

> Yeah. How odd. 
> When a product is sent directly from the store it was being sold at, unopened, to the lab for testing, it doesn't have what it should in it. When *** sends their own product in, it tests out to be perfect. 
> 
> Isn't that really odd?
> 
> Wow. I wonder what could have happened. Because there's even a second test, on another bottle, again, sent from another store carrying the product, where it tested out to have 2.5mgs of...whatever in it. (Posted at the bottom).
> 
> How very, very odd...every bottle which is sent from an in***endant third party to be tested comes out shockingly poor, yet when the company sends in their own bottle, it's great stuff, according to the test.
> 
> Believe whoever you want, guys. I think I've proven my point.


lol.....



I still would like to know what's in it.......

----------


## abstrack

This whole thread is more of an attempt to tarnish *Edited* and make yourself look better since there is drama between the two of you.

Stop using this board for your hissy fits with other people. It's fuking so grade school and tiring to us. You have a web site with blog space. Use that for your temper tantrums and internet battles.

If you are as old as you say you are and as educated as you say you are, then you would be acting more mature and dealing with this whole situation on another level.

You should stop airing out your dirty laundry on this board. It causes nothing but drama.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> This whole thread is more of an attempt to tarnish *Edited* and make yourself look better since there is drama between the two of you.
> 
> Stop using this board for your hissy fits with other people. It's fuking so grade school and tiring to us. You have a web site with blog space. Use that for your temper tantrums and internet battles.
> 
> If you are as old as you say you are and as educated as you say you are, then you would be acting more mature and dealing with this whole situation on another level.
> 
> You should stop airing out your dirty laundry on this board. It causes nothing but drama.


This has to do with a bad product, proven by test results, put out by what I feel is a bad company. If you don't think that's relevant to the supplement forum, or that I shouldn't talk about it because I personally dislike the company, then maybe you shouldn't read the thread. 

Move on. 

Several members here have asked about this product, and this is relevant to them. If it's not relevant to you, move along. 

Simple as that.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> I still would like to know what's in it.......


Sugar and Spice and everything nice?

----------


## abstrack

> This has to do with a bad product, proven by test results, put out by what I feel is a bad company. If you don't think that's relevant to the supplement forum, or that I shouldn't talk about it because I personally dislike the company, then maybe you shouldn't read the thread. 
> 
> Move on. 
> 
> Several members here have asked about this product, and this is relevant to them. If it's not relevant to you, move along. 
> 
> Simple as that.


Everytime you make a post it turns to shit. You bring nothing but drama to the table.

The bottom line is this stems back from a personal dispute between you and *Edited*.

You try and sound educated by making it sound like your informing members, but we could also say the same about Marcus, couldnt we Mr. Roberts??

Just as Marcus posted lab results, you could have posted lab results. It can go back and forth. Just as someone could post results about your product and call it horseshit in a capsule and you could post the results tested by you and it can come out as the best thing since ice cream.

The bottom line is the drama that surrounds you is a waste of bandwidth to this board. Go over to **** and take up all the banwidth you like.

----------


## Swifto

Perhaps a random member with some credability and nothing to do with Anthony, the company, ***, any affiliated boards were their a sponsor etc... Should buy 2-3 bottles and get them tested in a few months time. That way it would be fair IMO. 

Anything related to the company, boards that have *** as a sponsor or Anthony, has no credability IMHO. Means jack shit in my eyes.

----------


## Swifto

> *Everytime you make a post it turns to shit. You bring nothing but drama to the table.* 
> 
> The bottom line is this stems back from a personal dispute between you and *Edited*.
> 
> You try and sound educated by making it sound like your informing members, but we could also say the same about Marcus, couldnt we Mr. Roberts??
> 
> Just as Marcus posted lab results, you could have posted lab results. It can go back and forth. Just as someone could post results about your product and call it horseshit in a capsule and you could post the results tested by you and it can come out as the best thing since ice cream.
> 
> *The bottom line is the drama that surrounds you is a waste of bandwidth* to this board. Go over to **** and take up all the banwidth you like.


I couldnt agree more. If I aired my thoughts, I'd get banned immediately for flaming.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I suppose. If people believe what they post, then they should be willing to ante up though. 

But it's up to the members to choose whom to believe. An in***endant lab test (2 of them) done by a third party with a Chain Of Custody letter attached, or a test which was done by the company itself.

The fact is that one is far more reputable than the other. 

Again, if you don't like me, or my threads, volunteer your time elsewhere and don't read what I post. How difficult is that? 

I can pretty much tell you that any unbiased member who reads this thread will avoid that company and their products now...

The only question is why you read threads started by me when you aren't being forced to? Just don't read it if you don't like it.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Perhaps a random member with some credability and nothing to do with Anthony, the company, ***, any affiliated boards were their a sponsor etc... Should buy 2-3 bottles and get them tested in a few months time. That way it would be fair IMO. 
> 
> Anything related to the company, boards that have *** as a sponsor or Anthony, has no credability IMHO. Means jack shit in my eyes.


Did you even see who did the tests, who paid for them, or read the chain of custody letter? Do you realize you just posted "somebody should" do exactly what has already been done?

----------


## UpstateTank

supposedly *** contracted a 3rd party lab to test similar products (Havoc & hemoguno) and the results yielded the same results...
havoc only had 3.3mg of the active ingredients--label claimed 10mg
hemoguno had 2.0mg of the active ingredients--label claimed 10mg

supposedly there was a problem testing these products again testosterone ...

"Explanation: They are testing against testosterone, which is not the most accurate way to test the dose without a standard and could be the reason the numbers are coming out like this. Although, some were claiming Epistane to be an under-dosed product, it became evident that we were correct in assuming that the tests may have been skewed when comparing, with the same procedure, for other similar products. Amazingly the same people who argued that we had an under-dosed product quickly changed stances when the new data was available.
Furthermore, we were told by the analytical party, as well as what had been discussed at great length on several discussion boards, that there is a justification argument for a MW finding of 270 and an argument for 288 without a standard."

----------


## marcus300

Connors, their products are in direct competition with your 2 especially the new one, this is why your trying to discredit them. its so plain to see what your trying to do.

If you have been exposed before for lying and falsifying things to your advantage so its about time you gave you and just slip back into your parents back bedroom again.

Let the readers make up their mind and stop your childish comments I think you have loss enough cred around here.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> their products are in direct competition with your 2 especially the new one, this is why your trying to discredit them. its so plain to see what your trying to do.


I don't really see it like that. Their products aren't really in direct competition with mine, honestly. I don't really think that an Epistane product is a test booster or an anti-estrogen of any import to my market. 

Also, for the most part, I have markets which they do not (*Edited*...) where, for the most part, their products aren't sold or really discussed by members. 

I honestly don't see them as my competition per se.

----------


## boostedevo8

this thread has gone to $hit....

can you guys just talk about the product and quit with the back and forth bullshit....

I was going to buy it till this thread popped up and pointed out a ingridient that is a mystery....I appreciate that some one was able to post this and bring it to our attention about a companies product being possibly bunk, whether personal or not is not my concern......I only care about what I put into my body.......some may take this post as he is trying to put them down because of previous quarrels and some take it as a heads up on a product that no one knows what's in it......I personally take it as a heads up........a legal issue was brought up and he has been able to give a straight answer in his defense........so can we get back to the topic here (epistane)....Im still curious to know what is in it....maybe I missed it, I am blind at times you know ...can some one point it out for me??

all the damn bickering back and forth hasn't help any of us at all really.....

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> supposedly *** contracted a 3rd party lab to test similar products (Havoc & hemoguno) and the results yielded the same results...


Note: Then they bashed Havoc and attacked it's quality both openly on several sites as well as by sending an e-mail to RPNs distributors.

When they got information about a competitors product (which was the same as what was reported for theirs), they attacked it like crazy. Then they refuted the same type of lab test that they had done, when theirs was attacked...

They were either wong to attack Havoc, or they have a bunk product also, but there's only 2 possibilities:

1. They were wrong
2. Their product is also bad

But there's no chance that they come out of this clean.

----------


## Swifto

> Did you even see who did the tests, who paid for them, or read the chain of custody letter? Do you realize you just posted "somebody should" do exactly what has already been done?


Do you realize that YOU posted the results on this board, therefore, YOU have something to do with it. I dont care if their posted on another board and nothing to do with you. YOU posted them here. And due to your ongoing feud with *Edited* and your claimed quote, of something like, "I'd be part of bringing them down" posted on anther board, you hold no credability.

You speak about the average member looking at this (thread/tests) and it being obvious the tests are correct and *Edited* are scamming. But the average member here is failry uneducated here (sorry) and to the untrained eye, it may look like *Edited* are scamming. They dont know much about you do they....And your fued with *Edited*.

So perhaps YOU should read my post(s) again Anthony.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> this thread has gone to $hit....
> 
> can you guys just talk about the product and quit with the back and forth bullshit....
> 
> I was going to buy it till this thread popped up and pointed out a ingridient that is a mystery....I appreciate that some one was able to post this and bring it to our attention about a companies product being possibly bunk, whether personal or not is not my concern......I only care about what I put into my body.......some may take this post as he is trying to put them down because of previous quarrels and some take it as a heads up on a product that no one knows what's in it......I personally take it as a heads up........a legal issue was brought up and he has been able to give a straight answer in his defense........so can we get back to the topic here (epistane)....Im still curious to know what is in it....maybe I missed it, I am blind at times you know ...can some one point it out for me??
> 
> all the damn bickering back and forth hasn't help any of us at all really.....


Just read my blog then. I post stuff like this all the time in it.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Do you realize that YOU posted the results on this board, therefore, YOU have something to do with it. I dont care if their posted on another board and nothing to do with you. YOU posted them here. And due to your ongoing feud with *Edited* and your claimed quote, of something like, "I'd be part of bringing them down" posted on anther board, you hold no credability.
> 
> You speak about the average member looking at this (thread/tests) and it being obvious the tests are correct and *Edited* are scamming. But the average member here is failry uneducated here (sorry) and to the untrained eye, it may look like *Edited* are scamming. They dont know much about you do they....And your fued with *Edited*.
> 
> So perhaps YOU should read my post(s) again Anthony.


Actually I said that I didn't want to kick them when they were down, even if I helped put them down. I was calling for people to show restraint in their comments, then the next thing that *** did was attack me for that post. 

Try reading it for yourself before you comment on it.

----------


## finny

I'm an average member and I'm for *BE. 

Anthony, obviously you have a conflict of interest here and you shouldn't be allowed to post about any competing products - period.

----------


## K.Biz

Way to much drama.

----------


## notorious_mem

great thread guys.It reminds me of two trashy women on springer goin back and forth saying oh no u didnt.......girlfriend what???????*bitch slap*"smack" lol{this was no attack on marcus or anthony}

----------


## UpstateTank

:LOL:

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

oh another lie connors... i mean roberts..

he did not ask several times he emailed once and didnt wait 24 hours for a response. he jumped the gun and posted for a refund on the open board. pa has no issue with us anymore and is not on your hating band wagon by the way. so dont drag the mans name in it with your lies.

did you go to court for your law suit connors. you do know you just got sued real bad right? I mean like everything you own is going to get owned bad. keep talking big mouth.


> Note:
> 
> Pat Arnold (the father of prohormones, owner of ErgoPharm, BALCO CHemist who synthesized the "Clear" and the "Cream") ordered a batch of Epistane from your company, and tested it in his own lab. After the results were in, he asked for his money back several times, and received no reply, until he went public with his complaints on BB.com. 
> 
> If you wont refund Pat Arnold, a major figure in the industry,without him going public, then what hope does the average supplement buyer have to get a refund?

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

omg!! another twisted lie by connors...errr i mean roberts. havoc was not openly bashed by *Edited* lie number 1 here

letters were sent to *Edited* distributors only lie number 2 here connors


man you just cant tell a truth for the life of you... 

oh wait... lie number 3 here

the product epistane is not bad as test results clearly show. turns out it is the best 100% pure product out there. you didnt read those test results did ya mr connors? just wanted to read what you wanted?


> Note: Then they bashed Havoc and attacked it's quality both openly on several sites as well as by sending an e-mail to RPNs distributors.
> 
> When they got information about a competitors product (which was the same as what was reported for theirs), they attacked it like crazy. Then they refuted the same type of lab test that they had done, when theirs was attacked...
> 
> They were either wong to attack Havoc, or they have a bunk product also, but there's only 2 possibilities:
> 
> 1. They were wrong
> 2. Their product is also bad
> 
> But there's no chance that they come out of this clean.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Im not sure whats going on here.

Anyone care to give me the scoop?

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

sorry swifto if im getting a little heated. the lies are incredible and bothersome.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Im going to post up some test results for the members to conclude for themselves. this test result is COC intact with no tampering. chain of custody for the lamens term

as taken from lakemound from bb.com

EPISTANE, the infamous/famous counter results! Chapter 1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before we post these counter results, I hope all parties understand that we had these 3rd party tests done in a professional manner and not meant to be an aggressive attack on any one of our competitors. Unfortunately, *** has been under attack for quite some time and due to our high regard for quality control and KNOWING the truth about the products we offer to the community, we have been forced to take great measures to assure our QC was accurate to be able to continue to supply Epistane to the public. In this process we have not only learned more about this product and our sourcing of this/all of our products, but we learned more than any party in the industry about the compound in question during this exploratory process. Now is the time to start breaking down the scientific data........ as promised the 3rd party results with COC in tact for Epistane competitor products.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

as you can see all three compounds show to be underdosed when compared to the standard testosterone showing that the original testing done by this lab on epistane is a mistake. havocs actually comes out lower than epistane. obviously something is wrong.

----------


## HORSE~

Researcher the link is not allowed Please edit it out of your post....

If you want to post the lab results please copy and paste it do not post links to other sites....Thanks

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

per LakeMountD on bb.com

Epistane: The Test Results CHAPTER 2 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As promised, we are presenting the remaining portion of tests and data that we have collected in regards to our Epistane product and similar products currently being sold on the market. Since the chapter 1 thread got filled a ridiculously large amount of off-topic posts, we have a recap of the data gathered from previous result postings AS WELL AS new data not yet seen.

Our Initial 3rd Party Testing
It has been argued that we never actually did any tests on Epistane prior to the latest release of data posted in Chapter 1. We had a 3rd party test conducted by RTP labs on 03/19 on Epistane and one of our competitor products after a competitor tested Epistane and claimed he felt it was not consistent with the label. With these results which are shown below, you see the difference in Epistane and the product with 2 major peaks. Epistane tests with a MW of 270 (which we will show to be consistent with later tests) and the competitor product tests with 2 major peaks with MW of 286 and 288 as shown below:



The next results for the three products by RTP Labs was:
(Data posted in Chapter 1 Thread and a separate COC test on Epistane ordered by Mike McCandless)

Epistane - Est. amount per capsule tested = 3.8mg
Amount on label = 10.0mg
One major peak found with a MW of 270

Havoc - Est. amount per capsule tested = 3.3mg
Amount on label = 10.0mg
Two major peaks found with MW of 286 and 288

Hemaguno - Est. amount per capsule tested = 2.0mg
Amount on label = 12.5mg
Three major peaks were found with 2 compounds identified as Palmitic and Stearic Acid and one with a MW of 288. 

Explanation: They are testing against testosterone , which is not the most accurate way to test the dose without a standard and could be the reason the numbers are coming out like this. Although, some were claiming Epistane to be an under-dosed product, it became evident that we were correct in assuming that the tests may have been skewed when comparing, with the same procedure, for other similar products. Amazingly the same people who argued that we had an under-dosed product quickly changed stances when the new data was available.
Furthermore, we were told by the analytical party, as well as what had been discussed at great length on several discussion boards, that there is a justification argument for a MW finding of 270 and an argument for 288 without a standard. 
What happens next?
Well we obviously have a lot of data and major differences between Epistane and the similar products being sold on the market. This is when we had a Doctor of Forensic Toxicology begin testing a sample of Epistane and the competitor product with 2 major peaks to be able to tell us with 100% certainty that our product is, in fact, consistent with what is on the label.




Confirmation Test by Dr. Lykissa 4/10-4/12: Confirms Epistane is CONSISTENT WITH LABEL


Conclusion: Epistane tested out to be over 99% pure, properly dosed and CONSISTENT with label.




On a sidenote Some individuals have been bringing into question the voluntary replacement of a small batch of Epistane that was produced that was consistent with the product with 2 major peaks. One of these individuals actually called our capsulation company to try to verify this production during the date given. Although, I am sure the company was protecting our privacy and would not release this data to this random caller, it could also be that the order was overlooked because of the order being for bulk capsule and not individual bottling because it was such a small order. Here are the links to the packing invoice of the batch in question and a copy of the invoice to the distributor that was sold the majority of the bottles we had on hand. The funniest part is that this individual actually tried to intefere with the production of Epistane by telling the capsulation company about the product knowing the company doesn't carry the correct insurance to capsule this category of product. Well, good thing *** carries it's OWN product liability insurance so now there will be no delays for future capsulation/production of Epistane even after this last attempt for this individual to stop this product from going any further.
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2950/sklabsvd2.jpg (sk labs picture)
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7...ndsuppspx6.jpg




Final Comments We are not trying to bash anyone, but instead, prove that all of these accusations that have been made about us in the past are false and that this needs to stop. We had the other compounds tested against Epistane to see whether or not we had made a mistake in our in house testing, but this proves that we did not. Any further arguments made by ANYONE here against Epistane is pointless considering it will just show that they are looking for something to be wrong with Epistane and not taking any of the facts for what they are; accurate. *** has done more than prove the steps we have taken to assure Epistane is consistent with what is on the label and at this point the consumer knows what our product contains and they can either chose to buy our product or not. *** wants to openly apologize for subjecting the community to so much wasted time, arguing with such competitors and members that, we feel, had an agenda. At this point we have shown our data and we are moving on. Now we have a true standard to compare (also created by the Doctor) any and all future batches of Epistane will be tested for purity much easier. We hope the community has seen our efforts to assure the best quality in the products we supply. If you still can't decide which product to choose, let the logs speak for themselves.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

gotcha sorry will do HORSE. thanks for letting me know


> Researcher the link is not allowed Please edit it out of your post....
> 
> If you want to post the lab results please copy and paste it do not post links to other sites....Thanks

----------


## HORSE~

> gotcha sorry will do HORSE. thanks for letting me know


No problem trying to keep you out of trouble....Present your case just make sure you follow the rules while doing so.....

Dont forget to edit the link out of post #123....Thanks

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

and finally the conclusion from a forensic toxicologist with a big fat PH. D. that most likely is NOT wrong.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

so not is it only 100% epistane it is what it is on the label and a very good product. *Edited* is the only company that created the epistane standard to compare the products to.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

connors do you know what COC means? let me explain instead of you misleading the people here. *Edited* did not give there own product to a lab to be be tested like they handed to them right out the door. Every test you see is done by chain of custody directly by a 3rd part lab with no involvement of any parties what so freakin ever. *Edited* or any parties involved have not a clue where or how the lab obtained such products so they couldnt possibly tamper with it.

*READ THE RULES*

and you actually have council doing pro bono? where was council in court on monday? if you are so right and *Edited* is so wrong why not show up and prove it? Step up to the plate and be the man you say you are.




> Yeah. How odd. 
> When a product is sent directly from the store it was being sold at, unopened, to the lab for testing, it doesn't have what it should in it. When *** sends their own product in, it tests out to be perfect. 
> 
> Isn't that really odd?
> 
> Wow. I wonder what could have happened. Because there's even a second test, on another bottle, again, sent from another store carrying the product, where it tested out to have 2.5mgs of...whatever in it. (Posted at the bottom).
> 
> How very, very odd...every bottle which is sent from an ind ependant third party to be tested comes out shockingly poor, yet when the company sends in their own bottle, it's great stuff, according to the test.
> 
> Believe whoever you want, guys. I think I've proven my point.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

thank you HORSE for letting me post my rebuttle, hope didnt break any rules. feels good to be back on this board.

----------


## Information

> thank you HORSE for letting me post my rebuttle, hope didnt break any rules. *feels good to be back on this board*.


What was your account name before?

----------


## HORSE~

Researcher

Thank you for your co-operation with the site rules....

I am glad that you posted your responce's here....I think that this threads need's oppinions and statements from both side so that members can better choose who to belive....

P.S. I honestly could care less who is right or who is wrong I have no intentions of useing either of yalls product's as of right now I just want the best for our members and this will be achived by letting them see both sides of the story....

Hopefully you,Anthony and everybody else can keep all your responces civil and to adhere to the no flame policy's of this board so that this thread can be kept open....

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Hi BC missed talking to you. For some reason i can not log into my account. Im not sure why I have done nothing on this board and have been always respectul to the board and you. I do need to talk to you Brian it is very important and it concerns Anthony's law suit. Please pm me so it's off the board and I can tell you my screen name.


> What was your account name before?

----------


## HORSE~

> Hi BC missed talking to you. For some reason i can not log into my account. Im not sure why I have done nothing on this board and have been always respectul to the board and you. I do need to talk to you Brian it is very important and it concerns Anthony's law suit. Please pm me so it's off the board and I can tell you my screen name.



That is not BC....

Your PM function is not yet activated and will not be until you have reached 25 post....

Please start a thread in the one on one with the staff forum stateing your old user name so that we can try and help you regain accses to your old account....

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

oops! thought it was Brian. My bad. K goin to the one on one.


> That is not BC....
> 
> Your PM function is not yet activated and will not be until you have reached 25 post....
> 
> Please start a thread in the one on one with the staff forum stateing your old user name so that we can try and help you regian accses to your old account....

----------


## Information

> Hi BC missed talking to you. For some reason i can not log into my account. Im not sure why I have done nothing on this board and have been always respectul to the board and you. I do need to talk to you Brian it is very important and it concerns Anthony's law suit. Please pm me so it's off the board and I can tell you my screen name.


I enabled your PMs. Check them.

Thanks

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

thank you admin for resetting my password. for the members to know I am Researcher. Hello Anthony Connors...

----------


## UpstateTank

havent seen u post here in....ages!

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

thank you UpstateTank! Pefectly explained! I didnt realize you had posted this on this thread. I am very happy the AR members are more informed of the situation than I was aware and you all have come to the most logical conclusion from the data gathered. Very very good.


> supposedly *** contracted a 3rd party lab to test similar products (Havoc & hemoguno) and the results yielded the same results...
> havoc only had 3.3mg of the active ingredients--label claimed 10mg
> hemoguno had 2.0mg of the active ingredients--label claimed 10mg
> 
> supposedly there was a problem testing these products again testosterone ...
> 
> "Explanation: They are testing against testosterone, which is not the most accurate way to test the dose without a standard and could be the reason the numbers are coming out like this. Although, some were claiming Epistane to be an under-dosed product, it became evident that we were correct in assuming that the tests may have been skewed when comparing, with the same procedure, for other similar products. Amazingly the same people who argued that we had an under-dosed product quickly changed stances when the new data was available.
> Furthermore, we were told by the analytical party, as well as what had been discussed at great length on several discussion boards, that there is a justification argument for a MW finding of 270 and an argument for 288 without a standard."

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

uh yah he does have something to do with the roid store. *Edited* team of lawyers discovered some information that he does so dont let him lie to you anymore. in fact I'll make a phone call to my boss and find out exactly what his stake in that store exactly is. We have information to what he has stakes in and what companies.


> Sorry about that, you never know what to believe on those private boards. Didn't mean to offend you if I did but I'm sure you already know where I got that info from. Thanks for responding.

----------


## K.Biz

wow so much info. but whats really in it?

----------


## *Admin*

*Can we assume you have a direct involvement with I B E...*

----------


## *Admin*

> uh yah he does have something to do with the roid store. *Edited* team of lawyers discovered some information that he does so dont let him lie to you anymore. in fact I'll make a phone call to my boss and find out exactly what his stake in that store exactly is. We have information to what he has stakes in and what companies.





I would like to see the proof on this if available please...

----------


## notorious_mem

lets see some proof

----------


## CoreyTampa09

So with all these lab tests contradicting each other and each company condracting each other...WHAT CONCRETE EVIDENCE EXISTS THAT HAS TO DO WITH EPISTANE, whether the purity, the actual ingredient, or the harm?

----------


## K.Biz

> *So with all these lab tests contradicting each other* and each company condracting each other...WHAT CONCRETE EVIDENCE EXISTS THAT HAS TO DO WITH EPISTANE, whether the *purity, the actual ingredient, or the harm*?


Exactly. I think its safe to say that Epistane is a product no one should waste there time and money on

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Firstly, the members here can believe whomever they wish. I posted lab tests which were not paid for by the company who produces the product in question, and were in***endantly obtained. I had nothing to do with them. 

I have no idea why people think I am in some way making money from the *********. I'd love to see the proof of that.

As for me being sued, once again, I doubt it will amount to anything. I don't know what LMR is talking about with showing up to some court date somewhere or other. I was never issued a summons. 

As I said though, Rick Collins seems to think that if the suit is pursued, it will likely result in the company in question facing criminal charges for a variety of different offences.

Again, the members here can decide whom to believe, but lab tests from an in***endant party versus those bought and paid for by the company in question seem to a lot more reliable and reputable.

----------


## boostedevo8

I second KBIZ...what is in it.....

the damn questions has been asked 20times.....can we get a answer already?

----------


## UpstateTank

> I second KBIZ...*what is in it.....*
> 
> the damn questions has been asked 20times.....can we get a answer already?


happiness and laughter

 :Big Grin:

----------


## boostedevo8

since your being soo honest and upfront LMR with posting lab results .....why can u just say what's in it??

I truly believe this thread will be over when that question is answered.....

----------


## boostedevo8

> happiness and laughter




lol............

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I would like to see the proof on this if available please...


I'd love to see it too. Post it openly, in this thread. I think people should see this "proof".

----------


## boostedevo8

> I'd love to see it too. Post it openly, in this thread. I think people should see this "proof".



lol yeah I think there "proof" went "POOF" lol


geez this is worse then a spanish soap opera.....

all we need is some one called fernando and maria...hahahaha

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> lol yeah I think there "proof" went "POOF" lol
> 
> 
> geez this is worse then a spanish soap opera.....
> 
> all we need is some one called fernando and maria...hahahaha


It's absurd. They claim that the they have a product 99%+ pure, yet nobody who does an in***endant test on the product can confirm it. Only them. 

Yeah, okay.

----------


## boostedevo8

> It's absurd. They claim that the they have a product 99%+ pure, yet nobody who does an in***endant test on the product can confirm it. Only them. 
> 
> Yeah, okay.


yeah 99% pure but of what?

----------


## Swifto

> It's absurd. They claim that the they have a product 99%+ pure, yet nobody who does an in***endant test on the product can confirm it. Only them. 
> 
> Yeah, okay.


Seriously, you amaze me. Anything to do with you is a mystery. I wouldnt trust you if someone had to pay me. Nor do I believe these sopposed "tests" on Epistane as YOU posted them. Not to mention your feud with *Edited*.

You just deleted an entire page over at .*Edited*, where you got yourself caught lying again. You claimed "Teegun" (member here) used MyoGenX AFTER his full PCT and it worked and raised his natural testosterone levels . Only to be exposed by "**********" who posted "Teeguns" thread/post(s) which stated he used MyoGenX WITH his PCT. Another example.

The entire thread was how MyoGenX works so well alone and BW was posted to prove it. 

I wasnt one for getting envolved about you and your difficulty to speak the truth. But its amazing hos my post(s) are a whole page have vanished over there. When you have the power to edit/delete etc...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Seriously, you amaze me. Anything to do with you is a mystery. I wouldnt trust you if someone had to pay me. Nor do I believe these sopposed "tests" on Epistane as YOU posted them. Not to mention your feud with *Edited*.
> 
> You just deleted an entire page over at *Edited*, where you got yourself caught lying again. You claimed "Teegun" (member here) used MyoGenX AFTER his full PCT and it worked and raised his natural testosterone levels . Only to be exposed by "**********" who posted "Teeguns" thread/post(s) which stated he used MyoGenX WITH his PCT. Another example.
> 
> The entire thread was how MyoGenX works so well alone and BW was posted to prove it. 
> 
> I wasnt one for getting envolved about you and your difficulty to speak the truth. But its amazing hos my post(s) are a whole page have vanished over there. When you have the power to edit/delete etc...


As I recall, based on E-mails with TeeGunn, he had run an unsuccessful PCT prior to trying MyoGenX. Maybe I'm wrong in my reccolection, but that's exactly how I recall it, and it's how I posted it on that site. 

I don't recall him saying "I didn't run a full PCT, then I was shocked to find my test levels were low Post-Cycle, and in lieu of running a normal PCT, I just did MyoGenX" Because if he had said something like that, I'd have told him to run a regular PCT with Myo. 

Maybe I remember this incorrectly (it's been many months since that original thread and the one on the other site were both posted) but as I recall, from e-mails with TeeGunn (which you have no idea about) that's how he explained things to me. 

If the thread over there is wrong, and teeGunn wants to drop me an e-mail saying so, then I'll amend it (or if he wants to post here that it's wrong, I'll also amend it).

It's not a big deal.

As far as what happens where, and whose posts are gone and this and that, I'll try not to be condescending, but suffice it to say you have almost no idea about what is going on, at all. You talk more than almost anyone I've ever seen who's got no clue about what is really going on.

----------


## Swifto

> As I recall, based on E-mails with TeeGunn, he had run an unsuccessful PCT prior to trying MyoGenX. Maybe I'm wrong in my reccolection, but that's exactly how I recall it, and it's how I posted it on that site. 
> 
> I don't recall him saying "I didn't run a full PCT, then I was shocked to find my test levels were low Post-Cycle, and in lieu of running a normal PCT, I just did MyoGenX" Because if he had said something like that, I'd have told him to run a regular PCT with Myo. 
> 
> Maybe I remember this incorrectly (it's been many months since that original thread and the one on the other site were both posted) but as I recall, from e-mails with TeeGunn (which you have no idea about) that's how he explained things to me. 
> 
> If the thread over there is wrong, and teeGunn wants to drop me an e-mail saying so, then I'll amend it (or if he wants to post here that it's wrong, I'll also amend it).
> 
> It's not a big deal.
> ...


Ok Anthony.

We'll leave that you "forgot". It happens I guess...

It just seems strange. I dont know, maybe its me. You posted something thats wrong as you "forgot" and it vanishes off the face of the earth as it completely contradicted what your thread was about?

We'll conclude its your memory though, or lack of.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Ok Anthony.
> 
> We'll leave that you "forgot". It happens I guess...
> 
> It just seems strange. I dont know, maybe its me. You posted something thats wrong as you "forgot" and it vanishes off the face of the earth as it completely contradicted what your thread was about?
> 
> We'll conclude its your memory though, or lack of.


Those threads are months old. Why would you think I remember the details of one thread from literally months ago? I'm saying what is posted in those threads is totally true, as I understood it at the time. 

Remember, I was talking to TeeGunn via e-mail about his experience, so it's simply possible that I have more information about this than you do, and it's conflicting because you don't have all of it.

As I said, that thread is exactly how I understood things at the time, and it's how I recall them now. If TeeGunn says differently to me or posts differently, then I have no issue amending it.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Exactly. I asked for similar proof in a thread on BB.com and that was the last we heard of LMR over there. 

Honestly, this industry is absurd, and the thing is, the normal people (the consumer) only gets part of the story from some of the people, then has to make decisions based on that. Mods/Vets/Etc...often get a little more information but it's still not real industry information, it's just about very minor players.

I try to give as much information to you guys as possible, but I simply can't give you all of the information about a given subject, because often it will compromise my ability to get similar information in the future. 

As for deleting posts, controlling the flow of information, etc...that's done on every site on the internet. Just think about how many things we can't talk about here. Threads about one sponsor in particular are not allowed, talking about past sponsors is not allowed, there is no scammer list, etc...

I mean c'mon. If you're going to say that my uniform is somehow dirty, look at the playing field. I'm doing my best here...but if you play in the mud, you get dirty....even if you're playing a clean game.

----------


## boostedevo8

> Just think about how many things we can't talk about here. Threads about one sponsor in particular are not allowed, talking about past sponsors is not allowed, there is no scammer list, etc...
> 
> I mean c'mon. If you're going to say that my uniform is somehow dirty, look at the playing field. I'm doing my best here...but if you play in the mud, you get dirty....even if you're playing a clean game.



amen to that

----------


## Adam F

Dont care about the rid store, but i wonder about the no scammer list. Should be a sticky here

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> lol yeah I think there "proof" went "POOF" lol
> 
> 
> geez this is worse then a spanish soap opera.....
> 
> all we need is some one called fernando and maria...hahahaha


Donde' Esta "proof" por favor?

Maybe that will work.

----------


## aknopf95

> yeah 99% pure but of what?


Until a real answer is posted, I think it's safe to assume that it's just  :Poop2:

----------


## boostedevo8

so quick people are to defend epistane with other lab results out of the blue but no one has yest to come up with a answer telling us what's in it.......hmmmm

why don't you help "us" the consumer in making our decision if epistane is right for us.....post what's in it and well be able to decide rather then reading all this BS back and forth about lawsuits and "POOF" I mean proof ....sorry......... 

but till then its just a bunch of bunk with a lot of advertising......

I have nothing agaisnt *Edited* ......but I do about their people not giving a straight answer ......and that's from a "CONSUMER"

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> You just deleted an entire page over at .*Edited*, where you got yourself caught lying again. You claimed "Teegun" (member here) used MyoGenX AFTER his full PCT and it worked and raised his natural testosterone levels . Only to be exposed by "**********" who posted "Teeguns" thread/post(s) which stated he used MyoGenX WITH his PCT. Another example.
> 
> I wasnt one for getting envolved about you and your difficulty to speak the truth. But its amazing hos my post(s) are a whole page have vanished over there. When you have the power to edit/delete etc...


Actually, if you read TeeGunn's thread, here's how it goes (exactly as I said):

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=280094

I ask him about his cycle:

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost....79&postcount=12

He tells me what he ran as his cycle, then says he RAN PCT AND IT DIDN'T HELP:

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost....24&postcount=13

Then he bought MyoGenX (after getting bloodwork), and ran it:

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost....63&postcount=19

So as you can see, it appears to have happened just as I said (I knew I was relating the events accurately). He did a cycle, did PCT, got bloodwork, then ran MyoGenX, then got more bloodwork and had an almost 10x increase in test levels.

If you read the entire thread, it appears to have happened EXACTLY as I said it did. I was ready to admit that I could have gotten a fact wrong (inadvertantly) but now that I re-read it, it seems to have happened just like I said. So I was right. Except for being willing to admit I was wrong...which I wasn't. 

He never says he ran another PCT with MyoGenX, just that his first one failed, then he ran MyoGenX. 

SO I'll assume this issue is all settled to everyone's satisfaction....

Not that I expect an apology for showing that ORIGINALLY Teegunn said exactly what I claimed he did, and that's when I posted that info on EF.

Wait....did I mention that it happened EXACTLY as I said it did, if you read that thread? SO I was right, and everyone else was wrong to call me a liar, etc, etc, etc...

By the way....where did LMR go, with all of his "proof"? 

*Yawn*

Same old story on all accounts.

----------


## boostedevo8

*Edited. Please keep this type of post in the lounge.

Admins*

----------


## Swifto

> Actually, if you read TeeGunn's thread, here's how it goes (exactly as I said):
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=280094
> 
> I ask him about his cycle:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showpost....79&postcount=12
> 
> He tells me what he ran as his cycle, then says he RAN PCT AND IT DIDN'T HELP:
> ...


Before you get yourself carried away Anthony...Which it looks like you have by your above post. I have a post by Teegun which completely underminds all you just copy/pasted etc...

We have a post here by Teegun on what he ran...We'll conclude SD (se below):

_ 01-14-2007, 08:00 PM 
Teegunn 
Associate Member Join Date: Feb 2005
Posts: 445 


In the past two years I have done several Test based cycles. However, the last cycle (if you can call it that) ending in September was a Superdrol for 30 days. I felt more shut down, even after PCT than I ever have, which is why I opted for the blood tests. Needless to say, I'll never do a superdrol cycle again. The gains were nice, but the side effects were not.
_

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...4&postcount=13


Then, from another thread he states he DIDNT use MyoGenX ALONE!

_12-17-2006, 03:04 AM 
Teegunn 
Associate Member Join Date: Feb 2005
Posts: 445 


Please get those exact numbers for the second test the doc said was "high".

I, too, have had a similar experience with SD. I had very low test levels (~90) so I have been using Myogenx along with a PCT protocol. No question the Myo is doing something positive. I'll know more in a few weeks when I get my bloodwork done again, but I can guarantee that my test levels have skyrocketed just based on how I feel and how much my balls have filled out._

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...91&postcount=3



Again, its not "exactly" as you say. Check your references Anthony, its embarressing. No apology here.

And...Most of you links dont work.

*YAWN*

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Before you get yourself carried away Anthony...Which it looks like you have by your above post. I have a post by Teegun which completely underminds all you just copy/pasted etc...


I went off the original thread that I posted above. Therefore, I went off the info I had at the time, which was his bloodwork thread. It says what I said that it does. Ergo, I did not lie. If there's additional information, and it says something different, that's fine...however, I posted Bloodwork AND the information from that SAME thread. 

I posted everything from the same thread, which was the bloodwork one, and it says exactly what I posted that it said. 

He said something else in another thread? Fine. But I wasn't lying, which is the thing you accused me of. I fully presented the case from the thread where he posted bloodwork, and to my knowledge, did not misrepresent anything. So I didn't lie. You won't admit that you were wrong to call me a liar though, even in light of the FACT that I posted that thread on EF less than 24 hours of his posting it here, and went entirely from that.

So did I lie?

No. I posted everything as it appears in that thread. Even though he has posted stuff that ALSO says something different, you can't fault me (call me a liar) for posting everything from the same thread, which was what I was going off.

But you won't admit that. It's ok. I didn't think you would. Nobody ever does. Even when I challenge people to prove their claims on me, they always decline or disappear. Doesn't that tell you something?

I said: Here's what Teegunn said. 

Elsewhere: He said something different (also).

You said: Therefore you lied.

But I didn't. I repeated exactly what he said, verbatim. I was even willing to admit I must have misunderstood things....until I saw that in the thread I referencesd he said what I said he did.

I said he said something.

He did.

You called me a liar because elsewhere he said something different.

How is that me Lying? Where's that apology?

----------


## Snrf

So what happened to the Roid Store proof?

----------


## boostedevo8

> So what happened to the Roid Store proof?


we bilingualy came to the conclusion that it went "POOF"


haha

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> So what happened to the Roid Store proof?


What happens every time I ask for proof.....

----------


## Swifto

Your opening thread over at EF:

_I'm attaching both sets of bloodwork from a member of steroid .com (Teegun) who had his bloodwork taken immediately post cycle (it was 31! SUPER LOW!)...and while on MyoGenX. At the point his second set of bloodwork was taken he was on MyoGenX alone, and his testosterone at that point was 290, which is low-normal._ 

Your above post contradicts what Teegun posted:
_
12-17-2006, 03:04 AM 
Teegunn 
Associate Member Join Date: Feb 2005
Posts: 445 


Please get those exact numbers for the second test the doc said was "high".

I, too, have had a similar experience with SD. I had very low test levels (~90) so I have been using Myogenx along with a PCT protocol. No question the Myo is doing something positive. I'll know more in a few weeks when I get my bloodwork done again, but I can guarantee that my test levels have skyrocketed just based on how I feel and how much my balls have filled out._

So you wernt lying, you were confused, didnt check you references and forgot due to temporary amnesia. In that case. *I'm sorry* for accusing you of lying and retract my statement. Hows that?

----------


## Swifto

I have a question regarding "The Roid Store" and you Anthony. 

Why does:

_Anabolic Research
2212 I-45N #69
Conroe, TX 77301
**Dynamic Sports Nutrition will appear on your credit card statement**_ 

Apear on your credit card statement if you purchase from "The Roid Store", here at AR, over at EF and if you purchase your and brains book "Anabolic Steroids ". The same, "Dynamic Sports Nutrition" appears every time. Isnt that strange seeing as _some_ are accusing you to have some involvment in "The Roid Store"...? Again, just a question.

Edit: Took out brians name as he wasnt accused, by whoever, Anthony is. Mistake on my part.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Your opening thread over at EF:
> 
> _I'm attaching *oth sets of *loodwork from a mem*er of steroid .com (Teegun) who had his *loodwork taken immediately post cycle (it was 31! SUPER LOW!)...and while on MyoGenX. At the point his second set of *loodwork was taken he was on MyoGenX alone, and his testosterone at that point was 290, which is low-normal._ 
> 
> Your a*ove post contradicts what Teegun posted:
> _
> 12-17-2006, 03:04 AM 
> Teegunn 
> Associate Mem*er Join Date: Fe* 2005
> ...


It doesn't contradict it. It's exactly as it appears in the thread I took it from. It contradicts something in another thread, which is to say, the mem*er appears to have contradicted himself, or didn't relate the full story in the thread I *ased my post on. He said he ran an unsuccessful PCT, then tried MyoGenX. In the thread I quoted, I related events as they were related *y him. It never says (in that thread) that he ran Myo + PCT...it just says he did the Myo.

I related events as they were in the thread I got my info from. Period.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I have a question regarding "The Roid Store" and you Anthony. 
> 
> Why does:
> 
> _Ana*olic Research
> 2212 I-45N #69
> Conroe, TX 77301
> **Dynamic Sports Nutrition will appear on your credit card statement**_ 
> 
> ...


Where is your question? I see a bunch of statements and a rhetorical question. What are you asking me, exactly?

Why does that appear on your credit card statement? Because that's where you're buying it from. 

When you buy something from BB.com (for example, AMP from ErgoPharm), Bodybuilding.com appears on your credit card statement. When you buy my product, MyoGenX, it also appears on your statement. 

Does that mean that I am involved with ErgoPharm?

When you purchase my book from Amazon.com, that's what appears on your credit card statement. When you buy the Davinci Code from Amazon.com, the same place appears on your statement. Am I also profting from the Da Vinci code? Or is the same place simply carrying my products as carries other products? 

C'mon now....use your head.

----------


## Snrf

never mind. had it explained

----------


## notorious_mem

i hope marcus didnt get suspended cus of this thread....

----------


## Shane35aa

[QUOTE=notorious_mem]i hope marcus didnt get suspended cus of this thread....[/QUOTE\\

Me 2

----------


## Swifto

> Where is your question? I see a bunch of statements and a rhetorical question. What are you asking me, exactly?
> 
> *Why does that appear on your credit card statement? Because that's where you're buying it from.* 
> 
> When you buy something from BB.com (for example, AMP from ErgoPharm), Bodybuilding.com appears on your credit card statement. When you buy my product, MyoGenX, it also appears on your statement. 
> 
> Does that mean that I am involved with ErgoPharm?
> 
> When you purchase my book from Amazon.com, that's what appears on your credit card statement. When you buy the Davinci Code from Amazon.com, the same place appears on your statement. Am I also profting from the Da Vinci code? Or is the same place simply carrying my products as carries other products? 
> ...


No...

Even if you purchase from The Roid Store at EF, here etc...The same "Dynamic Sports..." appears on their statement.

Anyone wishes to know more....PM me. I'm not openly posting it.

----------


## Teegunn

Wow, what a thread. As for my bloodwork results, I did use aromasin for my "PCT" after superdrol - but this was before Myo was even available to buy, so I know I wasn't using Aromasin and Myo together. It obviously was not enough, and I was an idiot for not using clomid with it for my PCT. I could tell I was shut down bad after the PCT though, and went to the doctor for bloodwork that showed I was indeed almost completely shut down , so I decided to give myo a try after reading about it here for a few weeks. The test results were from using Myogenx only. I wasn't on anything else at the time that I recall. However, from that one post that someone linked too that I made back in December, it does sound confusing - as if I was on another compound besides Myogenx. I'm pretty sure I would remember if I was using Clomid or HCG or something else during that time. The only thing I have used since then is Adex (from Lion) which has worked in the past for keeping test levels up, and I only used that in the last few months.

Anyway, the only reason I posted those test results were because I thought the stuff worked real well from how I felt, but I wanted to make sure and got the bloodwork done. I thought the results were very good - likely better than any other natty product out there, so I posted the results. I don't have, nor ever had any connection with Anthony. I can say he seems very knowledgeable and I've never had any problems with him. Obviously others feel differently for whatever reasons they have. But I'm not real big in the community and am not on other boards much, so I don't have that much experience to know what goes on other places. I can say that Myogenx treated me real good, and that was the most important thing to me.

----------


## Swifto

> Wow, what a thread. As for my bloodwork results, I did use aromasin for my "PCT" after superdrol - but this was before Myo was even available to buy, so I know I wasn't using Aromasin and Myo together. It obviously was not enough, and I was an idiot for not using clomid with it for my PCT. I could tell I was shut down bad after the PCT though, and went to the doctor for bloodwork that showed I was indeed almost completely shut down , so I decided to give myo a try after reading about it here for a few weeks. The test results were from using Myogenx only. I wasn't on anything else at the time that I recall. However, from that one post that someone linked too that I made back in December, it does sound confusing - as if I was on another compound besides Myogenx. I'm pretty sure I would remember if I was using Clomid or HCG or something else during that time. The only thing I have used since then is Adex (from Lion) which has worked in the past for keeping test levels up, and I only used that in the last few months.
> 
> Anyway, the only reason I posted those test results were because I thought the stuff worked real well from how I felt, but I wanted to make sure and got the bloodwork done. I thought the results were very good - likely better than any other natty product out there, so I posted the results. I don't have, nor ever had any connection with Anthony. I can say he seems very knowledgeable and I've never had any problems with him. Obviously others feel differently for whatever reasons they have. But I'm not real big in the community and am not on other boards much, so I don't have that much experience to know what goes on other places. I can say that Myogenx treated me real good, and that was the most important thing to me.


Thanks for clearing that up. It is slightly confusing, yes.

Anthony.

From the post(s) from Teegunn it looked as if you were lying. From that, I made the assumption you were. I think you can see how from the post(s).

As for me not apologising and dissapearing, on this occassion, I apologise. I'm a man of my word and if I'm wrong I'll admit it and step up to the plate. 

Hows that?

----------


## therecanonlybe1

bastards

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Thanks for clearing that up. It is slightly confusing, yes.
> 
> Anthony.
> 
> From the post(s) from Teegunn it looked as if you were lying. From that, I made the assumption you were. I think you can see how from the post(s).
> 
> As for me not apologising and dissapearing, on this occassion, I apologise. I'm a man of my word and if I'm wrong I'll admit it and step up to the plate. 
> 
> Hows that?


Thank you. Honestly, thank you. This is the internet, and the thread was basically dead, so most people wouldn't have done what you did. Thank you again.

I've been very careful in my time with this career to maintain credibility and not become the next Jeff Summers (Bart Harcourt)...It's personally upsetting to me when my credibility is called into question. I don't want to be a flash-in-the-pan steroid /supplement guy, but rather I want to be someone who is around for decades and not years. 

I only ask that next time you assume I'm lying, give me the benefit of the doubt, e-mail me, and ask me about it, before you publicly call me out. I'm very accessible to everyone here (2k e-mails in my account right now), and I never leave an e-mail hanging.


Thanks.

----------


## Swifto

> Thank you. Honestly, thank you. This is the internet, and the thread was basically dead, so most people wouldn't have done what you did. Thank you again.
> 
> I've been very careful in my time with this career to maintain credibility and not become the next Jeff Summers (Bart Harcourt)...It's personally upsetting to me when my credibility is called into question. I don't want to be a flash-in-the-pan steroid /supplement guy, but rather I want to be someone who is around for decades and not years. 
> 
> I only ask that next time you assume I'm lying, give me the benefit of the doubt, e-mail me, and ask me about it, before you publicly call me out. I'm very accessible to everyone here (2k e-mails in my account right now), and I never leave an e-mail hanging.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No problem.

----------


## Jon0489

sounds like you got a problem

----------


## 1badcamaro

i know everyone is bashing on epistane but i needed something to reduce gyno that i've had for over a year and can't use nolva or anything that would make me test positive.....and 2 weeks in, and the gyno is almost completely gone........no strengh or size gains of course, but it did what i wanted it to do :Wink:

----------


## K.Biz

> sounds like you got a problem


sounds like you should be banned. for your 5th grader comments.





> i know everyone is bashing on epistane but i needed something to reduce gyno that i've had for over a year and can't use nolva or anything that would make me test positive.....and 2 weeks in, and the gyno is almost completely gone........no strengh or size gains of course, but it did what i wanted it to do


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Bradly1234

has anyone creditable tryed epistane in this thread? every other blog ive seen says epi works. but i guess theirs only one way to find out.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Every time I've read about epistane working it's a sponsored log, where the person gets the product for free in return for a good review. 

If you're going to buy it, buy "Havoc", not "Epistane" from the company that was responsible for this batch of terrible lab tests.

----------


## Bradly1234

got ya, ill have to run a log and god knows i am not sponsored. *** also has 2 different botles of epi out. did they come out with a different bottle lable or is it different all togeather?

----------

